# DRIVERS IN LOS ANGELES NEED HELP WITH MILAGE hit me!!!



## G Watts (Jan 27, 2016)

Drivers in the Los Angeles area of you need help with MILAGE/ maintenance please contact me.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Wtf is going on here?


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Can u fix my car for free....


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

Free is always good coz I am giving a free ride for pax with low rates, so u give me a free package for maintenance


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LOL.


----------

